# imovie 3?



## bolindilly (Oct 20, 2002)

anyone have any info on significant iMovie updates? i, for one, love it's ease of use, but i'm sick of the crappy title quality. Transitions and video quality could be better too. I've heard stuff about widescreen support, but quality interests me more... any dirt?

thanks,
bolindilly


----------



## ccuilla (Oct 21, 2002)

Crappy title quality? I've used iMovie on 3-4 projects and found the title quality to be excellent!

Can you explain further?


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 21, 2002)

I love iMovie, but would find it more useful if Apple added the ability (or option) to have a second video track for editing. This one enhancement would go a long way to bridging the gap between iMovie and FCP....


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 21, 2002)

exactly.  I would love the option of multiple video tracks.  That's it's biggest drawback.  Although, this is what apple is banking on to make it easy to use for the average joe blow on the street.  I can see it getting extremely confusing.

Of course, apple did give us the EQ in itunes.  At first they said that made things to difficult


----------



## dubbya! (Oct 21, 2002)

I got a link to a piece of software that lets you use psd files or animated psd files for a dynamic looking title.

Slick Transitions and titling software


----------



## bolindilly (Oct 21, 2002)

in reference to the titles, i've found them to be very pixelated. especially the rolling credits at the ends, these seem to be like two frames per second...


----------



## ccuilla (Oct 22, 2002)

I guess I've only noticed this "pixelated" look when running inside of iMovie. Once I drop it to tape, it looks great.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone tried the titles from the Slick stuff?  I wonder if they look as crappy as the stock iMovie ones.


----------



## themacko (Oct 23, 2002)

I would definately like to see an iMovie 3 .. iMovie 2 is great and I've been using it a lot, but a new version optimized for G4s and Jaguar along with better title quality and more transitions/options would be tight.

Since iMovie is one of Apple's flagship iApps, I can't imagine that they'd let it get too much more out of date.  When did 2 come out, anyway?


----------



## hazmat (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *I would definately like to see an iMovie 3 .. iMovie 2 is great and I've been using it a lot, but a new version optimized for G4s and Jaguar along with better title quality and more transitions/options would be tight.*



What would be awesome would be if Apple acquired the Slick stuff, and even with another rev of iMovie 2, but with that stuff integrated.


----------



## Vyper (Oct 27, 2002)

It only looks pixellated 1) under 10.2 (quartz extreme) or 2) the movie has been blown up (for the imovie window) more than 1.5 times. However, I also would like iMovie 3, as long as it had support for stuff other than just dv (I hate it stripping the audio) and maybe try to speed up some rendering stuff..


----------



## themacko (Oct 28, 2002)

Another thing I would like to see in iMovie 3 is the ability to burn VCDs.  It would be cool to be able to burn your short movies and photo-slideshows to video cd's so people can stick it in their DVD player.

I don't know how practicle that would be since I've never made one (I don't have Toast) but I would like see how it would work.


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 4, 2002)

I also would like to see a second track for video editing. Better support for editing audio would be nice too...if I insert a song and try to cut off part iMovie crashes, every time. It would also be nice if you could import more formats of video...I hate having to convert video to DV and audio to AIFF. As for burning VCD's, I also think it would be a nice feature, it's really a pain in the ass to do. I don't think Apple would bother to support it since they are trying to push DVD burners. By adding support for making VCD's simply they would only undermine their DVD burner sales. I've also found title quality to be very poor. I'm running 10.2 but it's not Quartz Extreme accelerated or enlarged in any way...just video imported directly from a DV camera.


----------

